# New Electrical Power PE Practice Exam 2020



## DLD PE (Aug 13, 2020)

I just re-registered for the Electrical Power PE CBT exam on NCEES.  The earliest exam date close to my area was Dec 7th so I booked it.

I also noticed there is a new practice exam updated for the 2020 CBT.  When I clicked "preview", I saw some similar problems as the previous practice exam, but the description says it also covers new material such as "alternate" questions.  It's about $36 so I bought it.  Should get here in a week or so.  I just thought you guys would like to know there's a new practice exam out.


----------



## Orchid PE (Aug 13, 2020)

We touched on this in another topic.

The new book only contains 4 examples of new problem types, as stated on the page: "Four examples of alternative item types have been added. All other questions are the same as those in the previous version of this book"

Also, all four new problems are available in the sample.

So if you already have a previous practice exam, you can view the sample to see the 4 new problems.


----------



## Cram For The PE (Aug 14, 2020)

They keeping NEC 2017 all the way until Sept 2023. I would have thought they update this right away.

It looks like they going to keep the questions with the same difficulty based on the sample test. Just walking in there with that one little reference. Yikes!


----------



## nishan (Nov 15, 2020)

Chattaneer PE said:


> We touched on this in another topic.
> 
> The new book only contains 4 examples of new problem types, as stated on the page: "Four examples of alternative item types have been added. All other questions are the same as those in the previous version of this book"
> 
> ...


Hi Can you please share new book or old book pdf version for practice exam to me? I am still thinking whether I should purchase or not due to CBT exam. Thanks.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Nov 15, 2020)

I believe the practice exam is copyrighted material and cannot be shared.


----------



## akyip (Nov 16, 2020)

What Dothracki said. However, it is possible to access the reference handbook by creating an NCEES account and logging onto the NCEES website portal.


----------



## MLbS (Nov 19, 2020)

Dose anybody have this 4 questions? I can not find them in NCEES website.

Thank you!


----------



## jd5191 (Nov 19, 2020)

MLbS said:


> Dose anybody have this 4 questions? I can not find them in NCEES website.
> 
> Thank you!


You just need to click on the Preview of the book but here is a link


----------

